# Sunday Flea Finds



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Founds some goodies today ya'll. The one I'm gonna get Steve to tell me about. Here are two pics.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

The other. Its a 3 piece mold and pontil.


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

Great stuff RD, a better overall pic of #1 please....Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Jim, Here's a link
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Calling-Steve-Sewell/m-381082/tm.htm


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2011)

2 pic's there are kinda strange, the one where the rounded bottom seems to disappear like an Onion Bott and the one where the bottle looks flat like the first pic you posted in this post...


----------



## blade (Feb 6, 2011)

Rory, I'd be interested in the jar if it is for sale.
 Chris


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the interest Chris. Steve has expressed some interest as well. Think I'll fondle it for awhile.[]


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 6, 2011)

that labeled ale is sweet.  Never seen a labeled one.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Paul, maybe one of our English members will fill us in. Here' a base pic.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Found something on Hibbert. Stuff's been around since 1767. I think this one dates in the 1820-30ish?
http://books.google.com/books?id=_tOZqDtYv9QC&pg=PT122&lpg=PT122&dq=e+%26+g+hibbert+london+best+stout+porter&source=bl&ots=1T3nyfxhSx&sig=TaD3AJgV62yJPouVhddkNk13cAk&hl=en&ei=4SVPTaaoDMb_lge81Kk8&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CBMQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=e%20%26%20g%20hibbert%20london%20best%20stout%20porter&f=false


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 6, 2011)

Great bottle RD, Id think the ale dates closer to 1850-60s. I've never seen one with a label either. Great color on the handled jug.


----------



## Lodzaglass (Feb 6, 2011)

The labelled bottle would be commonly known as a black glass beer three piece mould.  Labelled bottles from this period are very scarce indeed as no 19th Century bottles are ever dug with any sign of a label intact although early 20th Century bottles with some trace of labels are occasionly plucked from waterlogged anerobic deposits.

 Appliedlips has the date correct for this example.  Really nice and should do fairly well on the English market.

 I would love to see more photos of the other bottle with the applied handle.

 Great finds.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, I put a bunch of pics in the Historic Glass Section . Folks were trying to I.D. it there.


----------

